# Boat Buckle anybody use them



## James Vincent (Mar 22, 2010)

Old tie down on my ranger finally came apart and i was thinking of buying the boat buckle. Anybody used them


----------



## poolman67 (May 10, 2010)

there great


----------



## whchunter (Jun 4, 2010)

*Great*

They are great. It works like a rachet strap but has a spring which will automatically retract the unused portion when you release the tension. It really saves a lot of time and hazzle by not dealing with the conventional straps. You also don't have to worry about storing straps. I would however spot weld the nut which attaches it to the trailer just as I would the truck trailer ball. Heard too many stories of low lifes stealing anything not nailed down.


----------



## Trizey (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had them on my last two boats.  The only way to go IMO.


----------

